# PGCL cycle log



## dinitrolove (Mar 30, 2022)

Hi, 

I found PGCL!! I just injected 0,2ml (50mcg) 5min ago, little pain but tolerable, I didnt eat since 3 hours, so maybe I will just have stomach pain


----------



## Test_subject (Mar 30, 2022)

dinitrolove said:


> Hi,
> 
> I found PGCL!! I just injected 0,2ml (50mcg) 5min ago, little pain but tolerable, I didnt eat since 3 hours, so maybe I will just have stomach pain


Good luck with your power shit.


----------



## dinitrolove (Mar 30, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> Good luck with your power shit.


thanks!  I hope I will have a good pump in the gym


----------



## dinitrolove (Mar 30, 2022)

I injected 80mcg (to have 130mcg in all) 2 hours ago, I ate 3 hours ago, so I have big stomach pain, tolerable but very painful, I didn’t shit since my first injection, weird, not enormous pump at the gym but he was nice


----------

